# Ammannia capitellata



## Content Moderator (Jun 20, 2014)

*AMMANNIA CAPITELLATA*

*Synonyms:* Nesaea triflora, Ammannia mauritiana
*Hardiness:* Moderate
*Light Needs:* High
*Plant Structure:* Stem
*Family:* Lythraceae
*Genus:* Ammannia
*Region:* Africa, Asia
*Location:* Madagascar
*Size:* Stem width 3 inches
*Growth Rate:* Fast
*Can Be Grown Emersed:* Yes

*Description:*

More information coming soon.

Photo #1 *submersed*: US and International Copyright 2010 by Tim Gross All Rights Reserved.

Photo #2 *Flower*: US and International Copyright 2010 by ashappard All Rights Reserved.

Photo #3 *Axillary cyme inflorescence*: US and International Copyright 2010 by ashappard All Rights Reserved.

*References and further reading*:
Graham, S.A., & Gandhi, K. (2013). Nomenclatural Changes Resulting from the Transfer of _Nesaea_ and _Hionanthera_ to _Ammannia_ (Lythraceae). Harvard Papers in Botany, 18(1): 73-91.


----------

